# ارجو دخول اصحاب الخبرة والكيميائيين ضرورى جدا



## اسكندرانى30 (27 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخوانى الكرام اعضاء وزوار موقع ملتقى المهندسين 
بعد التحية والسلام 
انا ولى الشرف ان اكون عضو جديد فى هذا الصرح الشامخ 
ولكنى لست جديدا بينكم لاننى اتابع الموقع والاعضاء والمواضيع والمشاركات منذ فترة كبيرة 
لاننى متلهف ان اكون صاحب مشروع خاص نظرا للظروف اللتى تمر بها الدولة ولا يوجد عمل للشباب 
ولذلك من فترة وانا مغرم بفكرة التعبئة وخصوصا الصابون السائل وابحث منذ فترة كبيرة فى مواقع الانترنت 
والحمد لله وصلت الى اكبر موقع يوجد به خبراء ومهندسين افاضل لايبخلون بعلمهم 
اختصر الموضوع لكى لا اكون عضو ثقيل على القلب 
انا شاب نويت بفضل الله ان اعمل فى مجال صناعة وتعبئة المنظفات وسوف ابداء باذن الله 
فى صناعة وتعبئة الصابون السائل ولكن لدى فكر وتخطيط معين انوى ان ابداء فية بالترتيب 

وياريت ياجماعة محدش يقولى عندك 1000 طريقة بالموقع لتصنيع الصابون السائل 
لانى بصراحة قراءتهم كلهم وتوهت خالص كل عضو او مهندس كاتب طريقة غير التانى خالص
انا عاوز طريقة تكون مجربة واللى كاتبها يكون مجربها اكثر من مرة ويكون عاوز يساعد لوجه الله تعالى 
اولا . 
صناعة صابون مثل بريل وفيبا وفيرى ولو احسن منهم يكون اكيد افضل 
..... 
طريقة صناعة صابون مثل بيريل وفيرى وفيبا ولو يوجد تركيبة افضل من حيث ثقل اكتر فى الصابون ورغوة اكثر ورائحة اكثر وباقل سعر ممكن ونحط تحتها 100 خط لان ده هتفرق معايا كتير عاوز منتج يقبلة المستهلك يكون به جميع المميزات تقيل ورغوة ورائحة وسعر اقل بالتاكيد ارجو ممن لدية الخبرة النظرية والعملية والعملية والعملية ان ينصحنى بتركيبة صابون سائل مفسرة وطريقة صناعتها واسماء المواد واسعارها اليوم ولو امكن اماكن بيعها فى الاسكندرية اكون له شاكرا وبارك الله فية وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتة 

ثانيا .
..... 
انوى بأذن الله تعبئة الصابون فى اكياس وزن 50 جرام و 75 جرام مثل بريل مبدأيا
ارجو معرفة اسعار الاكياس والطباعة واسماء الشركات الموجوده بالاسكندرية لصناعة وطباعة الاكياس 
وللعلم سوف يتم تعبئة الصابون يدوى مبدأيا وبمساعدة ماكينة صغيرة للحام الاكياس بعد التعبئة 
ثالثا . 
.....
انوى ان ابتداء الاول باكياس صغيرة لتكون سهلة البيع والتوزيع وبدون تراخيص ولا سجل تجارى 
وفى حين انها القت اقبال من التجار سوف اقوم بعمل الاجراءت القانونية فورا واتوسع بتعبئة عبوات بلاستيكية بمختلف الاحجام ان شاء الله العلى القدير ولكن عند التعبئة فى اكياس وعليها اسم المنتج وشوية كلام حلو فى حق المنتج بس طبعا مش هقدر اكتب اسم شركة هل ده فى ضرر علية او على التاجر اللى هيشترى منى او ممكن التاجر ميقبلش الشغل علشان معلهوش اسم شركة مع العلم باذن الله سوف انتج اكياس وسلعة عالية المواصفات وليست شعبى المنتج سوف يكون مثل بريل او افضل ان قدرت واية هى الاجراءت القانونية عند عمل تراخيص واوراق شركة اقدر انزل منتجى فى النور وكم تتكلف تقريبا علما بان المكان سيكون مخزن او محل كبير ايجار فى منطقة سكنية 

وانا اسف لو كنت كترت فى اسالتى لكن والله ده عشم فيكم بعد ربنا سبحان وتعالى لانى محتاج مشروع ابتدى بية حياتى ولابد ان اعرف كل تفاصيلة وان اكتسب الخبرة من اصحاب الخبرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## حامد محمد علام (27 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم قبل اي شيء لازم تعرف ان التسويق اهم من كل ده وشكرااا يعني لو عندك سوق محترم ده اهم من اي شيء


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (27 أبريل 2013)

حامد محمد علام قال:


> سلام عليكم قبل اي شيء لازم تعرف ان التسويق اهم من كل ده وشكرااا يعني لو عندك سوق محترم ده اهم من اي شيء




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ان شاء الله اخى سوف اقوم بعمل بداية بسيطة لتجربة السوق وسوف اقوم بالتوزيع اولا للمحلات اللتى بالمنطقة 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (27 أبريل 2013)

السى اتش قال:


> جود الكلام فى الاختصار
> 
> فكثرة الكلام تنسى بعضه بعضاً.
> 
> ​



اخى الغالى نورت موضوعى بمرورك ولكن اعذرنى لم افهم قصدك


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (27 أبريل 2013)

ارجو دخول اصحاب الخبرة والاخوة الاعضاء لكى يفيدو اخ فى الله


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (27 أبريل 2013)

ارجو من الله عز وجل ان اجد من يساعدنى​


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (28 أبريل 2013)

ياجماعة طيب اللى يعرف حاجة يقولها ويفيدنى اللى عمل تركيبة صابون زى فيرى او بريل وطلعت معاه كويسة يقولى واللى يعرف الاسعار يقولى واللى يعرف مين بيبيع الخامات فى اسكندرية يقولى


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

الله يوفقك و لو استطعت ان تصل لمعلومه الرجاء افادتنا معاك بصراحه انا تهت من قبلك لغايت ما نسيت الموضوع كل واحد مدي خلطه شكل و المشكله لا يوجد اي واحد من البيدو الخلطات جربها بنفسه مجرد سيوري و بس

و اسف انني لم افيدك


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (29 أبريل 2013)

هذه الخلطة للكيميائي مهند الشهابي وهو يعمل بها وهي من دون سلفونيك وقطرونة اي لا تحتاج لمعادلة واوراق ph 

لكمية 5 لتر

500 غرام تكسابون 
300 غرام ملح طعام
1مل فورمالين
50 غرام كمبرلان
50 غرام بيتائين
20 مل غليسرين
1 مل عطر
لون حسب الحاجة 
الباقي الماء 5 لتر
ينتج معك صابون سائل للاواني عالي الجودة ورغوة مذهلة 

انا شخصيا لم اجربها لانعدام المواد حاليا في منطقتي لكن يوجد اشخاص تواصلت معهم قاموا بتركيبها ومعجبون بها جدا


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (29 أبريل 2013)

veto111 قال:


> الله يوفقك و لو استطعت ان تصل لمعلومه الرجاء افادتنا معاك بصراحه انا تهت من قبلك لغايت ما نسيت الموضوع كل واحد مدي خلطه شكل و المشكله لا يوجد اي واحد من البيدو الخلطات جربها بنفسه مجرد سيوري و بس
> 
> و اسف انني لم افيدك



بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله حد يفيدنا


----------



## اسكندرانى30 (29 أبريل 2013)

hassan-ebraheem قال:


> هذه الخلطة للكيميائي مهند الشهابي وهو يعمل بها وهي من دون سلفونيك وقطرونة اي لا تحتاج لمعادلة واوراق ph
> 
> لكمية 5 لتر
> 
> ...


شكرا لك اخى الكريم ولكن تقريبا هى ناقصة حجات واكيد مكلفة لانها تعتمد على التكسابون فقط وهو غالى السعر


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش حد من اهل الخبره يرد على الراجل زميلنا ...
معلشى لا تيأس من عدم الرد ...
صدقنى لو بايدى لكنت كتبتلك بس اللى تعرفه انت اكتر من اللى اعرفه انا ...
بس هذا المنتدى مليان خبراء من كل البلدان وفى كل المجالات واكيد هايكون فى رد ...
ربنا معاك ويوفقك ان شاء الله انت كنت كاتب الموضوع فى شهر 4 واحنا بقينا فى شهر 8 تلاقيك فتحت مشروعك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

لقد قرأت موضوعك اليوم ولعل الرد لايكن متأخر - افضل بدايه لمشروعك -التسويق للمنتج اى الشراء بسعر تجارى والبيع حتى تتيقن من السوق وبعدها اسأل عن التصنيع وسأساعدك فى هذا- ولكن لى ملحوظه هامه لقد اخترت مجال هامش الربح فيه متواضع ولا يستحق ان يكون مشروعا متفرغا له ولن يؤتى ثماره الا بالانتاج الكثيف والتوزيع النشط الواسع وبعد فتره من البيع والشراء يا اما تدخل مرحلة التصنيع او الغاء الفكره


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

كلامك مفنع ومفيد ونصيحة خالصة لوجة الله م /محمود فتحى حماد


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

ربنا معاك


----------

